# How do I fatten up some abused goats?



## Coleholmes3 (Apr 4, 2011)

I aquired nine boar cross does who were practically starving to death.  I took them in because they were so pitiful!  I have had them about a month.  They look loads better but still have a long ways to go.  I have gotten the worms and anemia under control.  They still are not fattening up as much as I would like.  They all still have very dull coats, too.  They are in a pasture with berries to forrage, get free fed good quality grass hay, have trace minerals, and get alfalfa and a cobb grain mixture at night where they are stalled.  What should I be doing instead?  Thanks for your tips! These poor girls deserve better


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 4, 2011)

It does take time, sounds like you are doing a lot for them.   Calf manna is great for putting weight on, and Black Sun flower seeds are very nutrtional.  But start out slow. 


Have you done any probiotics on them, With all the changes in their lives and worming this could only help. 


Copper bolusing is really popular, and can help with rough coats. 

Pumpkin, sweet potatoes and turnips can put on weight on thin animals, if you have access to any of these items. 


IF the animals have been neglected all their lives it will take a lot of time. some may even have damage to their stomachs, causing the situation to be even harder to fix.

I recently met a very experienced farmer who just loves the grain called steer fattener, I haven't used it myself, but they carried on about how it made their goats hair shine and kept weight on them. Make sure it doesn't have Urea in it.

There is also protein/mineral tubs out there that are made just for goats and I hear some of them are getting raving reviews.  I haven't tried any yet, but we are planning to this summer.


----------

